# Grooming essentials



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

Hello everyone,

I'm hoping someone can give me a list of essentials to groom Dexter. He gets his body clippered but his legs are longer and I really need to get on top of those matts. He's just reached that age where the matts seem to appear in the space of a few hours!
At the moment,I'm just using a double sided comb and a wooden type padded brush,also some round end scissors to trim the hair around his eyes.

Thank you!


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Hi Gemma, when I went to the cockapoo pampered pooch day, we used a universal slicker brush http://www.christiesdirect.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=441 & a fine/coarse comb http://www.christiesdirect.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=437 along with the Mikki Matt Breaker http://www.amazon.co.uk/Mikki-Groom...E7M6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1339272115&sr=8-1 
I use all 3 of these at home now & can't believe how much easier it is to groom Oakley.


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

Thanks Maria! I thought it was best to ask before I bought anything


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

Would something like this be useful as well?
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Pet-Head-Ball-Detangling-Spray/dp/B0019VUIHO/ref=pd_luc_top_sim_02_03_t_lh


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

All of those products that mariag posted look great! I have a dual sided brush, a pair of nail clippers, a pair of scissors with rounded tops so I don't poke her (made by Conair, and are fantastic!), and I just bought some detangling and dematting spray like the one you just posted. I bought the Tropiclean one and it has been great so far. It helps get the mats out easier when brushing, and it also helps to prevent mats. I think that it is a really useful product to have.


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

Scarlett said:


> All of those products that mariag posted look great! I have a dual sided brush, a pair of nail clippers, a pair of scissors with rounded tops so I don't poke her (made by Conair, and are fantastic!), and I just bought some detangling and dematting spray like the one you just posted. I bought the Tropiclean one and it has been great so far. It helps get the mats out easier when brushing, and it also helps to prevent mats. I think that it is a really useful product to have.


Thanks! I'll do a search for Tropiclean


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I think it partly depends on the type of fur your Poo has and personal preference for you.

I think a matt is a pain to get out, no matter what you use.

I've got all the gadgets and tried others and I still keep coming back to the double metal comb and scissors. Snip into the matt in the same direction as the fur grows, not across it. And gradually comb it out.

I have bought the de matting spray you show, but quite honestly I can see any difference.

What did make a huge difference was the Pet Head Shampoo and Conditioner. I can't remember the names of each, but the Shampoo is in a green bottle and the Conditioner is in a Yellow bottle. The conditioner is brilliant and I know when I have to do a big groom I make sure I've used this first.


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

I think I'll definitely get some conditioner. I've been mainly using the double sided comb and scissors. Part of the problem is getting Dexter to stay still! He wants to have a look at what I'm doing!


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

I use Pet Head too, Blue shampoo (Fears for Tears) & the yellow conditioner (Furtastic) is amazing


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Dextersmum said:


> I think I'll definitely get some conditioner. I've been mainly using the double sided comb and scissors. Part of the problem is getting Dexter to stay still! He wants to have a look at what I'm doing!


Ah, I got a grooming table and that keeps Millie still. Although she does try to see what I'm doing, which I think is her way of trying to stop me by getting in the way


----------



## theaccessman (Mar 12, 2012)

Fine/Coarse Chrome Comb 
This is what I use on Lucia twice a week and I never have mats
I agree that it depends on the type of hair your cockapoo has and I believe it also depends on the length of hair you choose when you have the dog groomed 
Using the chrome comb twice a week and having Lucia groomed to 3/4 inch I have never had to use a detangle spay
I do use the wire brush when I am finished combing her but only as a finishing brush not in place of the combing


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

William,Dexter's coat is about half an inch and his legs are about an inch at the moment. What do you mean by chrome comb?


----------



## janj (May 16, 2012)

would serum we use on our hair keep mats away, only a thought ,serum helps people with curly hair hair not sure if can use on dogs ?


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I use Pet Head products which are fab  

Info here on Care & Grooming which may be useful:
http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/category/health-care-feeding/care-grooming/

Plus a comb, slicker brush and les poochs brush .. it took me a while to get used to using the les poochs brush but I am actually really happy with it .. although I dont give my dogs time to matt too badly ... 

Also found this when searching the other day ... like a les poochs brush but less pricey  

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Master-Groo...sr_1_sc_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1339748979&sr=8-3-spell


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

Thanks JoJo that's brilliant! I have bought a slicker and a mat breaker and I have some Pet Head products on the way,also a decent pair of scissors. After having trimmed him down to around 1/2 inch to an inch it's much easier with the grooming and no mats so far. He feels very soft and cuddleable


----------



## theaccessman (Mar 12, 2012)

Dextersmum said:


> William,Dexter's coat is about half an inch and his legs are about an inch at the moment. What do you mean by chrome comb?


Here is a link to a pet supply in the US
Lucia is groomed to 3/4 inch
I use a Coarse / Medium Comb twice a week and no mats ever 
You can use a brush just as a finishing tool after combing
But using the chrome comb first is the key 
Hope this helps
http://www.petedge.com/product/Groo...-Grooming-Combs/pc/190/c/214/sc/276/46284.uts


----------

